# Perth Summer Open 2011



## TimMc (Dec 15, 2010)

Perth Summer Open 2011
*Date: *Sunday, Feb 6, 2011
*Time: *11:00am to 4:00pm
*Location: *The University of Western Australia
*City: *Perth, Australia
*Venue: *35 Stirling Highway, Crawley WA 6009

*Events:*

2x2 Cube
Rubik's Cube
Rubik's Cube: One-handed
4x4 Cube
5x5 Cube
Pyraminx
Rubik's Magic

Registration is FREE and available online!

So who'd like to compete? 

Tim.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2010)

WR predictions?
lol.


----------



## hic0057 (Dec 16, 2010)

Another Aussie comp. Maybe in a couple of years there might be a Tasmanian comp. 
Good job TimMc for planning to run another comp. Speed cubing in Australia wouldn't be the same without your contributes.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 16, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Maybe in a couple of years there might be a Tasmanian comp.


 
It'd be great to see one down at UTAS. We could hold a WCA competition at Benalla too if there's enough competitors in the area that want to compete.

We just need competitors to come along. With decent sponsorship (to cover the cost of the venue, prizes and printing) it's possible to have free entry too. 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> WR predictions?
> lol.


 
Rubik's Magic 0.52 

Tim.


----------



## pappas (Dec 16, 2010)

Bit off topic but why would you hold a competition in Benalla?


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 16, 2010)

Summer? You crazy Aussies.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 16, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Another Aussie comp. Maybe in a couple of years there might be a Tasmanian comp.
> Good job TimMc for planning to run another comp. Speed cubing in Australia wouldn't be the same without your contributes.


 
I *really* do not want QLD to be the last state to have a comp. 

The problem is, everyone in my area is SO resistant to the concept of cubing. >.<


----------



## aronpm (Dec 16, 2010)

Innocence said:


> I *really* do not want QLD to be the last state to have a comp. <


 
For QLD to be last it would require South Australia to have a comp and I kinda doubt that will happen.

And if you changed that to 'state/territory' you've still got Northern Territory. I've never even heard of any NT cubers.

And if you specify 'WCA competition' as well as 'state/territory' you'll still have ACT.


----------



## Faz (Dec 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> WR predictions?
> lol.



Nah, I don't think aronpm is going. (Neither am I btw)



PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Bit off topic but why would you hold a competition in Benalla?


Because they did the "World Record" of most people solving a cube at the same time.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2010)

I hope to come, my Mum wants to visit a friend 
She won't let me come on my own


----------



## aronpm (Dec 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Nah, I don't think aronpm is going. (Neither am I btw)


 
Yeah, I was totally going to get 2x2-5x5 WR sweep but I can't go.


----------



## clover (Dec 17, 2010)

what are the prizes in competition (usually)?


----------



## Faz (Dec 17, 2010)

clover said:


> what are the prizes in competition (usually)?


 
Certificates and stickers for our comps.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 17, 2010)

You'd probably get a certificate, possibly a set of stickers, and maybe a Rubik's trophy. Competitions aren't really about the prizes though, they're more about meeting other cubers and having fun competing.

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 18, 2010)

Prizes will be V-CUBE products 5*5 to n*n and of course certificates.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 22, 2010)

See you guys there ^.^
I'll be selling everything on my site, except for DaYan GuHongs which I need to take down: http://kubaroo.weebly.com/
Should be awesome, would be even more awesome if we could have another round of 3x3 or Pyra


----------



## TimMc (Dec 26, 2010)

Tim Major said:


> See you guys there ^.^
> I'll be selling everything on my site, except for DaYan GuHongs which I need to take down: http://kubaroo.weebly.com/
> Should be awesome, would be even more awesome if we could have another round of 3x3 or Pyra


 
You might want to seek permission from The University of Western Australia and MindStrat before selling puzzles at this competition. Thread being hijacked >.<

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 26, 2010)

TimMc said:


> You might want to seek permission from The University of Western Australia and MindStrat before selling puzzles at this competition. Thread being hijacked >.<
> 
> Tim.


 
Yeah, sorry I'm just used to Melbourne comps I suppose. I'll contact them when I go on the computer tonight.[on phone right now.]


----------

